# Why is this drywall mud cracking?



## aumanpj (Jul 15, 2009)

My fiancée and I bought a home two years ago. We knew there was some cracking in the corners of the drywall, but we did not realize how bad it actually is! Every room in the house has it to one degree or another!

I have been remodeling different rooms of the house and in so doing I have been taking down the old drywall tape and affixing new. In the first four photos you can see some existing cracks. In the fifth and sixth photos you can see cracks that have returned in places where I fixed it! Why on earth is it cracking again? And, how can I maximize future repairs so that they are less likely to crack again?

I have a theory about why these cracks are occurring... the exterior of my house is vertical cedar plank. Some of these planks are curling at their edges allowing the weather to get behind its surface. Could wind and water be getting into the walls of my home creating a moisture problem that's causing these cracks? If not, what else is going on here? I appreciate any thoughts you might have.

For your information, I applied three coats of regular joint compound to fix the drywall tape - first using a corner tool and then a regular blade for two additional coats.

Thank you for your time.
Phil


----------



## MBatson (Jan 1, 2011)

It may be possible you have foundation issues that is causing the house to settle and causing the cracks. Since you have fixed some of the cracks and it is still happening.


----------



## aumanpj (Jul 15, 2009)

I appreciate your input MBatson, Thank you.

FYI: The house was built in 1980 in a new development by a contractor building the house for himself. The inspector we had review the home at the time of purchase seemed impressed by the quality of construction. The foundation is poured concrete and shows no signs of cracking. Could the foundation be crackless in the circumstance of a foundation issue that causes the dry wall tape to crack? If so, is there anything I can do to mitigate the cracking in future repairs? I'm not only looking to understand the cause of this problem, I am looking for an effective solution.



MBatson said:


> It may be possible you have foundation issues that is causing the house to settle and causing the cracks. Since you have fixed some of the cracks and it is still happening.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The paper in the corners has pulled loose---no amount of mud on top will fix that--the paper needs to be removed and redone----It was not done right in the first place.

The first picture is a corner bead pop--that needs to be secured better (or replaced) or it will keep opening up.--Mike--


----------



## aumanpj (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, oh'mike. To quote my original post, "I have been remodeling different rooms of the house and in so doing I have been taking down the old drywall tape and affixing new." I have not put mud on top of the old, cracking tape. I took down the old tape, affixed new tape, and I'm still getting the cracks! I want to continue remodelling in other rooms but I fear that it will just continue to crack. I do not understand why the cracks are occurring and I do not know how to assure they don't happen again. Does anyone know why this is happening? Does anyone know of any better products or techniques that I should use? Thank you for your time and input.




oh'mike said:


> The paper in the corners has pulled loose---no amount of mud on top will fix that--the paper need to be removed and redone----I was not done right in the first place.
> 
> The first picture is a corner bead pop--that needs to be secured better (or replaced) or it will keep opening up.--Mike--


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

It appears; the first two pics are cracking because of beam/drywall joint. I would use a painted trim moulding at the drywall as the cathedral ceiling rafters flex with the seasons. Is there snow on the roof to cause new cracking at the same joint? 
Third pic; is that a soffit below the ceiling? Is the drywall seam broke there at the crack?
4,5 and 6 pics; Was enough mud under the tape edges? Or it is a structural crack, which I doubt because wall/wall= no; wall/ceiling, maybe, if the ceiling drywall is nailed to the wall backing instead of floating with rafter or truss movement; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange/

Gary


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder what type of mud you used to set the paper---Paper is typically set using the green bucket
---All Purpose--this mud contains glue and is very hard---


--some like to use Durrabond to embed the tape--that's the powdered mix--

You didn't use 'Light weight'(blue lid ) topping mud to embed the tape ,did you? That frequently leads to cracks like that---Mike--


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

How far did you feather the corner joints? You may be applying to much pressure and removing too much bedding mud.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Some of the cracks look like structural movement and some look like water damage. Find out whats causing the problems first before attempting any repairs


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I wonder what type of mud you used to set the paper---Paper is typically set using the green bucket
> ---All Purpose--this mud contains glue and is very hard---
> 
> 
> ...


I am betting this is it.:yes:


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like a moisture problem to me. Cracks are one thing, the tape lifting and shrinking is another. Most look like the tape is lifting. Is this only happening on the outside walls?


----------



## aumanpj (Jul 15, 2009)

The repairs have been made with all purpose joint compound (green bucket). I have no idea what was originally used. The joints have been completed with three coats of mud feathered to about six inches. I've owned the home for only two years now. The damage is throughout the house - almost every room and both interior and exterior walls. Though, the repairs that have become damaged are exterior only.

Could moisture be coming into my walls from the exterior of my home? As I said before, I have vertical cedar planking that has, in some areas, become warped and I think water can get behind the boards... whether the water can then penetrate into the walls, I don't know.

Perhaps I need to get someone to my house this Spring to evaluate the exterior cedar planking before I repair any more drywall?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

aumanpj said:


> Perhaps I need to get someone to my house this Spring to evaluate the exterior cedar planking before I repair any more drywall?


I think this is a good idea, i suspect mosture is getting in from somewhere but without seeing your house its impossible to say for sure.


----------

